# calci sand!



## gesh gecko (Feb 11, 2008)

to all you newbies,one bit of advise don't ever use calcium sand!!! some stupid caresheets say that it can be consumed cause its got calcium in it, which is incorrect!!! if you don't already no consume any sand can cause impaction if consumed and calci sand just makes the herp think that they are gaining calcium when there actaully threatening there life!!!
its just one of these stupid products, i no to many people who have lost reptiles (most commanly leo's and beardies) to use of calci sand
please don't use it!!!!!: victory:
any questions feel free to ack: victory:


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Seconded

Calci sand is recomended by a lot of pet shops as its very expensive stuff compared to other substrates.

Calci sand is made with calcium carbonate. 
It reacts like kitty litter when wet and clumps together which bare in mind the insides of most reps are wet it will cause impactation 
Due to the fact it is made from calcium it will encourage the leos to eat it. 

One other thing is any lose substrate like, Aspen, Bark chippings, Sand, Soil. can all cause impactation the best thing for a new keeper to use would be either Kitchen roll (recomended for all ages especially hatchlings) Lino or slate tiles.


----------



## Matteh (Apr 6, 2008)

Thirded.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

fourth-ed


----------



## markandwend (Jan 28, 2007)

fifth, good advice Gesh and Faith: victory:


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

sixthed and still annoyed that some shops display reps on the damn stuff


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

7thed!


----------



## jakk (Jan 22, 2008)

i never really saw any need to use sand what with the risk

sand has risks


tile or paper....dosnt lol so why risk it ay: victory:


----------



## Chevin (Feb 24, 2007)

Hi,
just reading this thread and felt bit stupid myself! relatively new to keeping lizards. had my Bearded dragons since Nov'07 and got viv and calci sand as set up. like you guys have just said, some shops tell you its ok and the best thing to use!! so didnt think much of it.....but seeing this and just looked up bit more on net, didnt realise damage can do? would it be ok to switch to say reptile carpet for any age dragons and is it easy to use, maintain etc....? good thread by the way, although feel bit guilty.


----------



## pam b (Mar 3, 2005)

Yes Reptile carpet would be fine for any age dragon, used it myself with hatchling snakes years back so dragons would be fine also.
Easy to maintain just give them a scub off with reptile safe disinfectant and allow to air dry, for ease of changing and cleaning i'd say get 2.


----------



## Chevin (Feb 24, 2007)

cool, thank you, sounds like a much better and safer option


----------



## beardymadmad (Apr 13, 2008)

thanks i just bout a 50kg and put it in my 6ft viv with 2 floors soo just wasted a lot of money lol thanks


----------

